# Irish mead



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Care to share any more info about it than that? I'd love to taste a good commercial mead.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

nursebee said:


> Care to share any more info about it than that? I'd love to taste a good commercial mead.


It's Bunratty Mead. I'm not a wine or mead connoisseur, so I'll defer to the experts to review it. I just know it good. Doesn't seem that expensive, the price tag said 15.00 Euros. I don't know what it would be here. 

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/8800/23537


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

ha,

I signed up for an account so I could see the picture of the bottle
looks like snazzy stuff
I think 15 euros is pushing $30
I'm going to make my first batch soon, will have to look for an Irish meadmakers site

Dave


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I hated the BungRats I tasted. Meat up with some meadmakers for a premium product.


----------

